# What paint to use on enclosure



## tommylee22 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm building Biggin a 8x4x2 enclosure this weekend and was wondering what water proofing/sealant can I use to paint the inside of the enclosure? Something that wouldn't harm Biggin.

All help on this would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Tommy


----------



## Danny (Dec 5, 2012)

I wouldnt paint the cage, this is how I build my wood cages just to give you an example 















HOW I SEAL MY CAGES

First stain the cage any color you like then after it has dried proceed with the following directions.

I use Minwax Helmsman Spar Urethane to seal the cages inside and outside. The inside bottom and 2 to 4 inches up the
sides of each cage is sealed with Envirotex Lite a clear high build epoxy finish to aid in cleaning, and prevent water damage
to the cages. Follow manufactures directions when using these products.

I seal the whole cage inside and outside first with the Minwax Helmsman Spar Urethane 3 to 4 coats of this. Then after it has
dried I coat the inside bottom and 2 to 4 inches up the sides of the cage with envirotex. (The clear, high build epoxy finish)

The epoxy is mixed up and then poured onto the surface. You have to mix it very well, it will have a lot of air bubbles in it.
Just pour it on the floor of your cage after you have mixed it up. Then tip the cage from side to side to help spread the epoxy
evenly over the surface. Also brush some of the epoxy on to the sides of the cage just the first 2 or 4 inches from the
bottom. You can also do this by tipping the cage more on to it's sides. Let it set for a few minute after this is done. Then
wave a propane torch over the surface to pop all the air bubbles. Once you start doing this you will get the hang of it. It is
fully cured in 72 hr. However I let it sit for 2 weeks before I use it for any reptiles. After it is cured turn the heat mat on and
close the cage up. Then let it sit for 24 hours. After the 24 hours are up open the cage up and if it smell at all I just let it cure
a few more days. Once the smell is gone it is ok to use for your reptiles.

I hope this helped you out .. Take Care


----------



## tommylee22 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks man!


So whats your thoughts on DRYLOCK?


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Dec 5, 2012)

low VOC drylock is awesome this is what i have used to seal my enclosure with, about 2 or 3 coats. Then I got a low VOC kitchen and bathroom paint to paint over it.. Works great to seal the wood


----------



## james.w (Dec 5, 2012)

Drylok works very well and can be painted over if you want a specific color.


----------



## Dubya (Dec 5, 2012)

I used Glidden porch and floor latex paint. But my enclosure is not fancy. It is supposed to look like a backyard storage box so the local village code enforcement Nazis won't be able to tell that it is animal housing. I have it indoors at the moment.


----------



## tommylee22 (Dec 5, 2012)

Cool I think I'll go drylock, My question now is what about sealing the seams? do I use silicone? Is the dry lock enough?


----------



## james.w (Dec 5, 2012)

If your seams are really tight the drylok May work. I used silicone caulk and then dryloked over it.


----------



## tommylee22 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks James, I think I'll do the same. I was just wondering if the drylok will stick to the caulk?


----------



## Dubya (Dec 6, 2012)

tommylee22 said:


> Thanks James, I think I'll do the same. I was just wondering if the drylok will stick to the caulk?



I used paintable latex/silicone gutter sealant. Make sure the tube says "paintable" because paint will not stick to pure silicone.


----------

